# throwing Knives



## sifu Adams (Nov 9, 2004)

Just looking to see if any one practise throwing knives.  we have several form in our art where we are trained to throw the knives.  Wonted to know if anyone out their has knive Katas and do you throw them.


----------



## Adept (Nov 10, 2004)

I toss them around a bit in the backyard just for fun. I play on the darts team for the pub, and throwing knives isnt far removed.


----------



## AnimEdge (Nov 10, 2004)

I throw knifes as well for fun, i would never use um to throw in a knife, my favorite saying from some MA on a throwing star site about throwing knifes: "Why would you throw a perfectly good knife?"

But there fun to throw around, if you want to get into it i sugjest buying a bunch of boes and place more boxes inside and throw it at them cuz its cheap


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I have thrown and throw all types of projectiles constantly. I started throwing when I was a kid, and I have been hooked ever since. Sayoc Kali has introduced to me many different methods to employ projectiles in my training as well as in my tactical skills.

If you think you cannot throw your blade in a conflict, your missing the point!!!(lol)

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------



## still learning (Nov 12, 2004)

Hello, Throwing knives...this is not easy to do?  One of the best books, that I have come across is call...Pananandata guide to Knife Throwing...by Amanate P. Marinas, Sr.  The author is also a former Professor of Chemical Engineering and applies lot of techical stuff about throwing knives. Best I ever read. He has try, just about every throwing knives out there, and gives his opinons on them.
 I have several types of throwing knives myself and found the information helpful.  If you want to improve your throwing skills? This is a must get book, if you are  into knife throwing...  or want more info, about throwing knives.   Don't throw yours away....Aloha


----------



## still learning (Nov 12, 2004)

Hello, Throwing knives...this is not easy to do? One of the best books, that I have come across is call...Pananandata guide to Knife Throwing...by Amanate P. Marinas, Sr. The author is also a former Professor of Chemical Engineering and applies lot of techical stuff about throwing knives. Best I ever read. He has try, just about every throwing knives out there, and gives his opinons on them.
 I have several types of throwing knives myself and found the information helpful. If you want to improve your throwing skills? This is a must get book, if you are into knife throwing... or want more info, about throwing knives. Don't throw yours away....Aloha


----------



## Rynocerous (Nov 18, 2004)

AnimEdge said:
			
		

> "Why would you throw a perfectly good knife?"


You know that is funny to hear that from someone else...My father used to always tell me that.  If you want to see a funny example of this you have to watch "Big Trouble in Little China Town", hilarious.

Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## AnimEdge (Nov 23, 2004)

isnt that the movie with Bruce lees son, Brandon Lee and that big white guy? man i loved taht movie it was so funny  The white guy made himself a japanese house in like some lake and ran around in a big white komono, i need to go buy it


----------



## Dionysianexile (Dec 3, 2004)

"Despite what some movies have depicted, there should practically never be an occasion to throw your knife as a weapon. But, once you stop to think about it, the rule that your knife should not be thrown in offense nor in defense is just common sence. If the knife is the only defensive weapon you have, a less than totally accurate throw will mean that you have expended your last means of defense." (p. 12, The Complete Gil Hibben Kife throwing guide)

 I think that for the most part that is true, although most of us have some form of martial arts as our last means of defense, still, why would one want to risk losing something that could help you out in a fight.


----------



## MisterMike (Dec 3, 2004)

Dionysianexile said:
			
		

> "Despite what some movies have depicted, there should practically never be an occasion to throw your knife as a weapon. But, once you stop to think about it, the rule that your knife should not be thrown in offense nor in defense is just common sence. If the knife is the only defensive weapon you have, a less than totally accurate throw will mean that you have expended your last means of defense." (p. 12, The Complete Gil Hibben Kife throwing guide)
> 
> I think that for the most part that is true, although most of us have some form of martial arts as our last means of defense, still, why would one want to risk losing something that could help you out in a fight.



Carry more than one


----------



## Dionysianexile (Dec 3, 2004)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> Carry more than one


 I thought about that too...Which is kind of funny.  Mr. Hibben (I refer to him as Mr. as he is a 5th degree balck belt in Ed Parkers American Kenpo Karate, the system i am currently a student in) actually sells his throwing knives in pairs or in threes, with a pouch designed to carry them together.  In that case, I could see throwing one, and hopefully hitting your opponent, but then you have to think about if you missed, there is the possibility of your opponent picking up that knife.  You then have just given up your advantage.


----------



## Zepp (Dec 3, 2004)

Dionysianexile said:
			
		

> In that case, I could see throwing one, and hopefully hitting your opponent, but then you have to think about if you missed, there is the possibility of your opponent picking up that knife.  You then have just given up your advantage.



Not if you still have knives to throw, and there's still some distance between you and your attacker.  Besides, you wouldn't throw a knife at anyone who isn't already holding a weapon and clearly displaying intent to use it on you(unless you want to go to jail).

I don't practice knife-throwing, but I have practiced a bit with throwing improvised weapons (rock laying on the ground, etc.).  This was on my own, not part of any formal training.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 3, 2004)

Carry more then one?

I'd say if you plan to throw one, you'd better. It would be unwise to throw your only tool away...

Paul


----------



## Journey (Dec 4, 2004)

I to enjoy throwing knives for fun. Have for years. But I still don't think I would want to throw a knife if attacked. Even if you carry three. If you miss, you just gave your attacker a weapon. Just doesn't seem prudent to me.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Dec 4, 2004)

I STARTED THROWING KNIVES BECAUSE I WAS FORTUNATE ENOUGH TO BE AT MR. HIBBEN'S HOUSE AND HE HAD A TARGET AND KNIVES TO PLAY WITH.  It's not terribly practical but neither is regular knife fighting (I don't want to go to jail and I travel in really boring circles.)  Knife throwing is fun and that's a good reason to do it.  Axes and tomahawks are even more fun to throw.  They give an immensly satisfying thunk. American Kenpo does have a knife kata but no official knife throwing. 

Jeff


----------



## Zepp (Dec 4, 2004)

Journey said:
			
		

> If you miss, you just gave your attacker a weapon. Just doesn't seem prudent to me.



Let me say this again, in the form of a question: under what circumstances would you throw a knife at an attacker who is not already carrying a weapon?


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 4, 2004)

AnimEdge said:
			
		

> isnt that the movie with Bruce lees son, Brandon Lee and that big white guy? man i loved taht movie it was so funny  The white guy made himself a japanese house in like some lake and ran around in a big white komono, i need to go buy it


No.  Thats showdown in Little Tokyo with Brandon Lee and Dolph Lundgren.  Its in the 5.88 Bargain Bin at Wal-mart, if you have one near you.

I prefer shuriken to knife throwing.

I cant ever get my knife to stick.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2005)

If you search the Knife Arts forum for _throw_ or _throwing_ you'll find several other threads on this.


----------



## AnimEdge (Apr 11, 2005)

What? I just got a negitive comment for a post i did 5 months ago, it placed me in the red, and said "White Guy" my guess is about a comment i made about 5 months ago about a movie with Brandon Lee and Dolph Lundgren who i guess i said was the "White Guy" guess you woudl think there is a stature of limitations on this thing


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Apr 13, 2005)

I thought this thread died  along time ago! 

Anyway, I was doing some throwing of SKS bayonets awhile ago and filmed some basic throws. I'll throw some other clips up in the near future (whenever I find the time !!) showing other types of throws as well as various projectiles.

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------



## TonyM. (Apr 13, 2005)

In the early and mid seventies there were more rangers carrying Gil Hibbons throwing knives (large) than tomahawks. Of course we carried the set of three as well as a fighting knife and a bayonet.


----------



## Bammx2 (Apr 13, 2005)

I used to cheat......

I used to have the russian spetznaz ballistic knife
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Unfortunately,some dirtbag stole it.
I hope he shot himself in the foot tryin to figure out that little lever was on the side.....


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey Guys,

I loved those ballistic knives!! I have a couple of hibbens and a host of other things to throw, all are good and it is cheap fun! My son, loves to throw the shuriken when I have them out. So you can always bring in the family to your practice time!

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.


----------

